# Xiaomi AI "Smart" Fish Tank



## EDO (Dec 14, 2014)

I was looking for a smaller aquarium and I came across a smart aquarium from Xiaomi (Youpin). Other companies have came out with smart aquariums before but they are mostly overpriced and uneconomical.

This one is about $200-300 CAD for a 8 gallon. Not the best bang for the buck in terms of $/gallon, but it has a lot of neat gadgets. The kit comes with everything for freshwater tropical fish and allows you to control temperature, lighting (with different colors) and monitor water quality from your phone. There is a built in feeder that allows you to feed the fish remotely and a built in pump for water change (although I think the proper way to change water is to vacuum the bed). The 8G version also allows you to grow plants on the top side. To buy all of those things separately would probably cost about $200.

Xiaomi quality is pretty good. I use their smart TV and it has not disappointed me.

What do you guys (girls) thinks?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

EDO said:


> I was looking for a smaller aquarium and I came across a smart aquarium from Xiaomi (Youpin). Other companies have came out with smart aquariums before but they are mostly overpriced and uneconomical.
> 
> This one is about $200-300 CAD for a 8 gallon. Not the best bang for the buck in terms of $/gallon, but it has a lot of neat gadgets. The kit comes with everything for freshwater tropical fish and allows you to control temperature, lighting (with different colors) and monitor water quality from your phone. There is a built in feeder that allows you to feed the fish remotely and a built in pump for water change (although I think the proper way to change water is to vacuum the bed). The 8G version also allows you to grow plants on the top side. To buy all of those things separately would probably cost about $200.
> 
> ...


Interesting design, I do like their products in general and this might appeal to the casual hobbysts. To me it's too small and can't handle live plants.


----------



## EDO (Dec 14, 2014)

conix67 said:


> Interesting design, I do like their products in general and this might appeal to the casual hobbysts. To me it's too small and can't handle live plants.


Yeah, it's not for the hardcore hobbyists for sure.

I have been running aquariums for most of my life now and I am thinking of downsizing back to a single 8G. I want to travel more from now on and it sucks having to worry about my fish.

My dad's 250G went completely downhill after his trip from Asia last year. The auto feeder either overfed or not fed at all. You would think a large tank would be more stable than a small one.

I went without feeding my 1 Gallon mini tank for 2 weeks during my vacation and all of the fish lived. My 90G tank was in bad shape because of another auto feeder, but the kois I had were ready hardy. I want to move the Kois into my dad's 250G after he gets it running again and I would just run this 8G from on.

... but the next thing I know, I would buy another aquarium, then another one... just like your typical addict.

Why do you not think this 8G can handle live plants? Maybe go low tech?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Besides it all being packaged together, nothing being offered here is 'new' or unique in any way, except perhaps the 'water quality' reading on your mobile. (fish feeders, adjustable lights, adjustable temperature (lol) etc)

Water quality being in quotes as from what I can tell the only measurement offered is TDS, which really has little to do with 'water quality'.

Cool if you don't mind spending that kind of money, but my god what an overpriced gimmicky thing.


----------



## united natures (Jul 12, 2008)

Greg_o said:


> Besides it all being packaged together, nothing being offered here is 'new' or unique in any way, except perhaps the 'water quality' reading on your mobile. (fish feeders, adjustable lights, adjustable temperature (lol) etc)
> 
> Water quality being in quotes as from what I can tell the only measurement offered is TDS, which really has little to do with 'water quality'.
> 
> Cool if you don't mind spending that kind of money, but my god what an overpriced gimmicky thing.


So they can only read TDS? I would be very surprised if they can read ammonia, nitrates and stuff.


----------

